# how 'bout a new sub forum?



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

"health tips for the martial artist" is a good board, but i was wondering if we could get a forum dedicated to strength & conditioning.  i know exile has pretty extensive knowledge of s&c training, & i bet quite a few others do too.  

jf


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

Good idea, that'd be nice to see.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2009)

How much discussion have we had on that so far?


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it difficult to create sub forums?  I realize it would be pointless to have too many but I notice that Indian martial arts (Gatka, Kalaripayattu etc.)end up in the Indochina section for lack of a better place.  I directed a new person to the forums recently and he couldn't find what he was looking for.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2009)

It's not, but a section that only gets a dozen posts a year is going to really look deserted (something we're looking at in eliminating a few underused sections now).  If we've got a need or enough members want to really make a push with, I'm always happy to set something up.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2009)

Start some topics, lets see how they go, and if they take off, we can add the section and move em in.  Also, if you find any topics in other forums that should fit this one, let us know here and we'll have a better idea.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks bob, i will post away under health tips for the time being.  

jf


----------



## jarrod (Feb 7, 2009)

here are the S&C specific threads on page one & two of health tips at the moment:

set a fitness goal here. 
Core workouts 
Pushups daily?
need info on upper body exercises 
Elliptical Trainer - Questions/Your Experience 
the exercise you love to hate. 
Stretching Before Exercising Weakens Muscles 
Best workout pattern 
Feats of strength course... 

jf


----------



## Fimbulvinter (Feb 21, 2009)

I also had questions regarding training that remained unanswered.


----------

